# Poppy Flyball training



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some more photo's of Poppy being put through her paces. 
Short trim is to improve her speed lol.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

what fantastic action shots, Poppy looks really happy too


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic pictures. Looks like we have a new training group setting up just 10 mins walk away and they will do a flyball group which will be great. Can't wait to have a go with Flo after looking at these pics.

Flo has just been clipped as well partly for practicality with agility and training but also because I spent the best part of 2 hours picking sticky balls out of her coat on Friday after she had an off lead romps across the fields.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I hate those sticky bud things... they get everywhere and so easily covered in fur....I digress... fabulous pictures Colin, Poppy is so loving that x


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Flyball! I need to know about Flyball! Looks fab fun but will I have to run too!!
Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great action shots!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wendy diane said:


> Flyball! I need to know about Flyball! Looks fab fun but will I have to run too!!
> Wendy and Little Flo xx


From what I've seen of flyball you just get to stand still and make encouraging noises (unless strof51 says otherwise). I'm looking for flyball as I currently take Flo to agility and just can't keep up


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Flyball seems the one for me! I've looked on the website for our local puppy school and it looks as if they offer flyball as well as training and agility. The idea seems to be complete training classes and then move on to agility, flyball or both!!
Well it was mini rugby with my son now it's going to be flyball with Flo!
Wendy and Flo the Flyballer xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the link to the BFA website.

http://www.flyball.org.uk/

Yes the dog does the hard work, but as it is a relay race you have to do a bit of fast foot work to get yourself and your dog out of the way of your team mates. And as the dogs enjoy it so much and are literally straining at the lead, so you do feel as if you've done some work at the end of stint. 
Training is a lot of fun as dogs seem to take it in turns to have a extra bit of a run and play, everything has to stop as someone catches their dog, then they settle down and do a perfect run. Ive had Poppy start her run and just before the first jump do a sharp turn and go for a run in the long grass come back as if it was what she was supposed to do, then not miss a beat for the rest of th session.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh there's one up the road from me!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> Ooh there's one up the road from me!!


Awww you're lucky, my nearest is a 45 min drive away although there is a new trainer setting up in the village who may start a group if enough people are interested. I've been walking round the village giving out flyers to see if I can pull enough people together - fingers crossed as it looks great from what I've seen in Poppy's pics and videos.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a 30 min drive to get to my club. The main problem is getting safe venue for training, and when you start to compete there is a lot of traveling. But no different from any other sport.


----------

